# Contest just for the Ladies



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

I pic the number 2,007 the year I starting shooting:wink:


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Thank you for getting the guessing started


----------



## Huntinggirl (Jul 20, 2006)

I will go with 420 :darkbeer:


----------



## Bfreeland (Nov 2, 2007)

*hmmm*

can guys guess for their g/f or wives?


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Nope, ladies only
She can join and guess for herself


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

3313


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

863 (our boys' ages)


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

5477


----------



## 3drecurve (Jul 7, 2003)

7324


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

17


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

4444


----------



## DiamondQueen (May 21, 2008)

1192


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I will chose number 6996.

Now this is a WOMENS ONLY contest. Guys, if your g/f or wife wants to try and win, tell her to join AT. Thank you for your cooperation. Dee


----------



## BOWHUNTER920 (Feb 24, 2005)

Lets see...how about...9876

Hope its close!!!! 

~Sarah


----------



## GirlsHunt 2 (Dec 23, 2006)

*my number*

7777


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

And the number is

6,421

You know you want to pick it


----------



## Toryjo (Feb 4, 2008)

*contest*

And my number would be.......8000






Buellhunter said:


> I am going to pick a number between 1 and 10,000
> Whichever one of you picks the number or closest to it wins a FREE Double Lung Archery Shirt.
> Guessing starts now and runs thru Friday June 13th
> 
> ...


----------



## Martin Angel (Jun 26, 2007)

mine is 8756


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

2,360 =)


----------



## can-am500girl (Jan 26, 2008)

613


----------



## Bullseyebabe (Mar 30, 2007)

3333


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

:idea1: 8257


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

mine is 1742... 

shirts look great..


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

*I'll say.....*

4490......


----------



## Recurve Artemis (Mar 6, 2008)

*Hm...*

I'll go with 8100.


----------



## ragella (May 21, 2006)

6024


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

We have one guess that is only 55 off the actual number!
Of course, I can't tell you which one


----------



## katydid211 (Jun 14, 2007)

8403


----------



## lilminnesotangl (Oct 3, 2006)

my guess is 1172, thanks for the chance


----------



## Witchy1 (Jul 10, 2006)

4625


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

how many guesses per person... one?


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes, one guess per person please


----------



## TN- archerychic (Jun 4, 2007)

Okay, I will try 4545. :wink:


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

*My Guess*

4135


----------



## alpinebowoman (Mar 5, 2008)

*My Guess!*

1,998


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

I placed an order for some stuff with Dave & he sent one of these for my wife under the condition I'd post a pic on here of her showing it off. I got the stuff in yesterday so I'll try to get a pic posted tonight. It's a nice shirt ladies.

Dawg


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

TN- archerychic said:


> Okay, I will try 4545. :wink:


:tongue:


----------



## ~Tara~ (Apr 16, 2007)

9999


----------



## 1DevineShooter (Apr 13, 2008)

I'll try 3588


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

how about.......1222...hubbies bday :wink:


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Whoo Hoo! Up to 2 pages


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

8155 for me please


----------



## ~**3DGirl**~ (Jun 9, 2008)

number 7176


----------



## camogurl (Nov 14, 2006)

1952:wink:


----------



## DeeStarnes (Nov 27, 2006)

2124


----------



## EatSleepArchery (Mar 29, 2007)

*here's my guess...*

8312...thanks!!!!!


----------



## rkh (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll go with 1,187 the ages of our 3 kids


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

365:wink:
Because archery is a part of our lives here all year long :lol:

Thanks for the chance:cheer2:


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess 1961


----------



## Rhedgoddess (Sep 6, 2007)

*my guess*

I'll guess 15


----------



## mrs.hood (Aug 9, 2007)

I"ll guess 2030


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

oh I want squirky to win!!!!!! I am rooting for you!


----------



## luvcamogirl (Apr 8, 2008)

1975


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

8700 :d :d


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> oh I want squirky to win!!!!!! I am rooting for you!


Thanks Viper


----------



## Rose-n-Arrows (Mar 30, 2008)

I'll play. How about 713?


----------



## Sooner Girl (Aug 15, 2005)

2628


----------



## tdawg21 (Sep 11, 2007)

OK Dave, here's the pic as promised. Any of you ladies will look great in these. GOOD LUCK!!!

Dawg


----------



## mytfancy (Aug 6, 2007)

I am going with 1711


----------



## TROPHYCHICK (Feb 16, 2008)

my number is... 5546


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting the picture Dawg!
One more day to go!


----------



## CONCON (Aug 5, 2003)

*my guess*

I will guess 6689

Thanks
Connie


----------



## Princess TT (May 14, 2008)

How about 6969:wink:


----------



## Fletchings (Jun 12, 2008)

I like 4554. Thanks.


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

This will be fun.. :idea1: How about 1111


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Last day ladies!


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

How about 1016


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

6085


----------



## Archery Mom (Apr 2, 2003)

so what time today will the winner be announced:wink:


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Ya'll, I wanted to make sure and get one of those cool blue camo shirts, so i ordered one already..


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

The winner will be announced at 5 pm CST today


----------



## str8bowbabe (Apr 20, 2005)

595 for me please.


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

1 hour left


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Times up Ladies

The Winner is
Absolutecool

The number was 4386
She guessed 4444

Please PM me your mailing info and which shirt you want

Thanks to all of you that played along


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

Buellhunter said:


> Times up Ladies
> 
> The Winner is
> Absolutecool
> ...


CONGRATS Shanna Way to go :RockOn::RockOn::RockOn::RockOn:


----------



## squirky (Jun 17, 2007)

Thank you for the contest it was fun. :dancing:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah!!!! Cool for me!!! I love the number 4...lol


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

got your pm with the info
Shirt will be on it's way on Monday


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Congrats Absolutecool. :darkbeer:


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Congrats winner! 

Thanks for hosting the contest Buellhunter! :wav:


----------



## De-Gurl (Feb 4, 2007)

congrats!!!!!


----------



## camogurl (Nov 14, 2006)

Congrats :cocktail:


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Thanks ya'll and thanks for putting on the contest!!! I will be sporting my new shirt at Metropolis!!!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Congrats!! And thank you for putting this contest on. 

I would love to order one of the shirts myself..........will check it out on Monday as I have the Montana State Shoot this weekend.  :wink:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats! Make sure I don't steal that shirt out of your closet, LoL.:wink:




absolutecool said:


> Thanks ya'll and thanks for putting on the contest!!! I will be sporting my new shirt at Metropolis!!!


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:cheer2:


----------

